# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  Sudoku Puzzles

## KevinDurant

There are classic games to train the brain, and besides, there are also classic games that aim to train skills and challenge players. They are called sudoku puzzles, with the game context changing suddenly, the game becomes more difficult because the change does not follow any rules, they change based on the publisher's inspiration.

----------

